# Replacing The F150



## Sparky14 (Sep 30, 2014)

New to the trailer live and I am towing a Outback 312BH with a F150 supercrew V8 gas engine and a 3.21 axle. Enough is enough. Looking at a F250 V6.7 Diesel or V6.2 Gas but need thoughts from you guys as to which one. Also which axle ratio, 3.31, 3.55 or 3.73


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sparky14 said:


> New to the trailer live and I am towing a Outback 312BH with a F150 supercrew V8 gas engine and a 3.21 axle. Enough is enough. Looking at a F250 V6.7 Diesel or V6.2 Gas but need thoughts from you guys as to which one. Also which axle ratio, 3.31, 3.55 or 3.73


The 3.55 or 3.73 will be plenty for your trailer.

I was leery on the move to diesel when I bought our 2008 F-350, but I have to tell you I don't think I'll ever own a non diesel truck again. Power when you need it and just the roar of an diesel engine makes you smile with "Man Pride" (sorry ladies) as you drive down the road.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Sparky14 said:


> New to the trailer live and I am towing a Outback 312BH with a F150 supercrew V8 gas engine and a 3.21 axle. Enough is enough. Looking at a F250 V6.7 Diesel or V6.2 Gas but need thoughts from you guys as to which one. Also which axle ratio, 3.31, 3.55 or 3.73


I have a 2008 f250 4x4 oil burner too. Love it! Lots of power when I decide to upgrade.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sparky14 said:


> New to the trailer live and I am towing a Outback 312BH with a F150 supercrew V8 gas engine and a 3.21 axle. Enough is enough. Looking at a F250 V6.7 Diesel or V6.2 Gas but need thoughts from you guys as to which one. Also which axle ratio, 3.31, 3.55 or 3.73


I'm in the same boat as you. I will be letting go of my F-150 and will be purchasing a F-250 in the not too distant future and have decided on diesel. I don't want any regrets as this will be the truck I keep for many years. If you go with a gas, you'll want the 3.73 axle ratio.....not sure if the 3.31 or 3.55 is even offered for the gas. There probably won't be a noticeable difference between the 3.31 and 3.55 with the diesel since your towing a travel trailer and not a 12,000+ pound fifther.

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Todd&Regan said:


> .........since your towing a travel trailer and not a 12,000+ pound fifther.


....yet


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

You'll probably do good to go to a F250 or better in the long run. No matter what anyone considers for a tow vehicle, I recommend verifying realistic tow capacity with the web-based RV Tow Check app.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .........since your towing a travel trailer and not a 12,000+ pound fifther.


....yet








[/quote]
True......My wife has already mentioned a fifther after the two oldest are grown. Maybe it would be wise for me to opt for an F-350 for my next truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Todd&Regan said:


> .........since your towing a travel trailer and not a 12,000+ pound fifther.


....yet








[/quote]
True......My wife has already mentioned a fifther after the two oldest are grown. Maybe it would be wise for me to opt for an F-350 for my next truck.
[/quote]

I'm just a few years ahead of you. One kid on the way to college and one that prefers to sleep in his tent. We sold Outback and (if all goes well this afternoon) I'm putting $$$ down on a 2015 Heartland Big Horn 5th Wheel....with expected delivery in Jan. So, I am very glad we purchased the F-350 back in 2008 vs an F-250. Best of all...it only has 30k miles on it....not bad for a 7 year old truck.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

My F-150 is 3 years old and has only 10k miles on it. Hate to get rid of it, but tired of the white knuckle driving I had to endure this year. Big trailer, not quite enough truck.
Good choice with going with Heartland Big Horn, those are very nice! Heartland is a sister company of Keystone, so you're not straying too far. Post those pics in January!

Todd


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

A diesel is HIGHLY recommended. I was returning from a camping/site seeing trip to Port Isabel today and having a good amount of power saved my bacon quite a few times.


----------

